# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Canadian IGOEE Study Group

## opt-hay

Hi everyone!

Any internationally trained optometrists or ophthalmologists here planning to take the Internationally Graduated Optometrists Evaluating Exam of Touchstone Institute next year?

I am looking for a study group to join in Toronto.  :Help:  :Bounce:  :Help:  :Bounce:  :Help:

----------


## VikramSidhu

Me 2 also looking for it...!!!!!

----------


## Ramina

Hi Im in

----------


## tmorse

Good luck.

----------


## Sherif

> Hi Im in


Hi anyone going to take the exam after 10 days

----------


## CarterCarter861

Please does anyone have a link to a study group for IGOEE or even a private Tutor. I am desperate. I would love to prepare for the exams in the best way possible. PLEASE HELP.

----------


## Stuti

Do you still have the study group? I am planning to take the exam next year. Study group would help a lot. 


> Hi Im in

----------


## CarterCarter861

Hi Ramina... how was the exam. Do you know anyone who would like to join our study group?

----------


## tmorse

> Please does anyone have a link to a study group for IGOEE or even a private Tutor. I am desperate. I would love to prepare for the exams in the best way possible. PLEASE HELP.


Good luck.

----------


## CarterCarter861

> Me 2 also looking for it...!!!!!




Hi Vikhram. We are forming a study group.. send me a message if you are interested...

----------


## Stuti

Did anyone get email from forac?

----------


## Kodi

> Do you still have the study group? I am planning to take the exam next year. Study group would help a lot.


Is the study group still ongoing? How do I join please? I would be attempting igoee next year

----------


## Kodi

I am interested! How do I join?

----------


## opt-hay

Hi everyone! I think there are people in this thread that already formed a group. You can message these people and see if they accept more people. 

I formed this thread last year and I did not get any reply for more than 6 months, that is why I stopped checking anymore. And now, I was surprised to see that they are a quite a lot of eyecare professionals who planned or is planning to challenge the IGOEE. 

Anyone here who took the evaluating exam two months ago?

----------


## Kodi

> Hi everyone! I think there are people in this thread that already formed a group. You can message these people and see if they accept more people. 
> 
> I formed this thread last year and I did not get any reply for more than 6 months, that is why I stopped checking anymore. And now, I was surprised to see that they are a quite a lot of eyecare professionals who planned or is planning to challenge the IGOEE. 
> 
> Anyone here who took the evaluating exam two months ago?


Thanks Optihay! Still waiting for a reply from anyone

----------


## Ramina

> I have a solution. Take our 6-month BC College of Optics OPTICIAN/CONTACT LENS FITTER program this starting September 9th, 2019 in Vancouver, BC and learn Geometric Optics to get ready for this exam. See our school website www.bccollegeofoptics.ca Your school never emphasized this particular topic in your optometry program and it will show at exam time. 
> 
> Full Disclosure: I am CEO and Founder of 36-year old BC College of Optics, and I approve of this ad.


Hi there
Can you give more details pls because i think many of applicants might be interested. Firstly, do u prepare us for sitting igoee as a whole or its just about geopmetric optics.
Second, how much are the costs and whether OSAP may help.
I personally live in Toronto, is there any online courses too?
Thanks

----------


## Ramina

> Hi Vikhram. We are forming a study group.. send me a message if you are interested...


Hi there
Im interested. Would u mind adding me 2

----------


## tmorse

[QUOTE=Ramina;555418]/QUOTE]

----------


## Richiemow

Ramina can you please add me to the study group please.

----------


## Raina

> Hi Vikhram. We are forming a study group.. send me a message if you are interested...


Hello, can you please add me to the study group as well :)

----------


## Richiemow

Can you please add me to the study group.

----------


## Ebysandillo

Please add me.thanks

----------


## Ebysandillo

> Good luck.


Did you get any group am interested too

----------


## Mary_____

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Any internationally trained optometrists or ophthalmologists here planning to take the Internationally Graduated Optometrists Evaluating Exam of Touchstone Institute next year?
> 
> I am looking for a study group to join in Toronto.



Please help! I need to join ASAP if this is still available.

----------


## IFR

Hello everyone, I live in Victoria BC. What are your reference books for the IGOEE exam? Can anyone give me some advise about the exam if they have any experience? I appreciate if anyone could help.

----------


## vancouver.igoee

Hi I am based in Vancouver, Canada. Looking for a study partner. Please email me at igoee.vancouver@gmail.com if you will be writing the igoee.

----------


## vancouver.igoee

> Good luck.


Hi I am based in Vancouver, Canada. Looking for a study partner. Please email me at igoee.vancouver@gmail.com if you will be writing the igoee.

sorry wrong email, vancouver.igoee@gmail.com

----------


## vancouver.igoee

> Please does anyone have a link to a study group for IGOEE or even a private Tutor. I am desperate. I would love to prepare for the exams in the best way possible. PLEASE HELP.


Hi I am based in Vancouver, Canada. Looking for a study partner. Please email me at igoee.vancouver@gmail.com if you will be writing the igoee.

sorry wrong email above, vancouver.igoee@gmail.com

----------


## vancouver.igoee

> Hello everyone, I live in Victoria BC. What are your reference books for the IGOEE exam? Can anyone give me some advise about the exam if they have any experience? I appreciate if anyone could help.


Hi I am based in Vancouver, Canada. Looking for a study partner. Please email me at igoee.vancouver@gmail.com if you will be writing the igoee.

sorry accidentally wrote in the email wrong, please email me at vancouver.igoee@gmail.com

----------


## vancouver.igoee

> Hello everyone, I live in Victoria BC. What are your reference books for the IGOEE exam? Can anyone give me some advise about the exam if they have any experience? I appreciate if anyone could help.


Hi, I am in Vancouver, BC. Looking for a study partner. Please email me at igoee.vancouver@gmail.com if you will be writing the igoee. Thanks alot:)

----------


## vancouver.igoee

> Thanks Optihay! Still waiting for a reply from anyone


Hi I am looking to join a study group, please email me at vancouver.igoee@gmail.com if you are still interested:) thanks.

----------


## Christodule83

[QUOTE = Ramina; 555418] Salut, 
Pouvez-vous donner plus de détails, car je pense que de nombreux candidats pourraient être intéressés. Tout d'abord, préparez-vous à nous asseoir igoee dans son ensemble ou à peu près à l'optique  paris shuttle airports  . Deuxièmement, quels sont les coûts et si le RAFEO peut aider. 
Je vis personnellement à Toronto, y a-t-il également des cours en ligne? 
Merci [/ QUOTE]
Bonjour, oui je pensais à la même c'est vraiment utile,personnellement, je suis intéressé. Et par rapport à votre autre question, y a des cours en ligne

----------


## Mathilde73

> meilleurtauxHi there
> Can you give more details pls because i think many of applicants might be interested. Firstly, do u prepare us for sitting igoee as a whole or its just about geopmetric optics.
> Second, how much are the costs and whether OSAP may help.
> I personally live in Toronto, is there any online courses too?
> Thanks



I'm wondering if your BC College of Optics OPTICIAN / CONTACT LENS FITTER program is still active so far?

----------


## rashpal

Hey, anyone sitting the 2021 IGOEE or any previous exam writers who could provide help on how to study/prepare for the exam?


Thank you

----------


## Salwa

I am interested as well, I am preparing for the IGOEE

----------


## en1

Looking for a study group to join for the IGOEE exams.

----------

